# Cleaning Seltzer Bottles



## khkirk (Jan 25, 2005)

Can someone tell me how to remove the top from a seltzer bottle so I can remove the left over liquid and clean the insides? Thanks.   Sorry I posted this in the wrong forum first.  This is new to me.


----------



## diggerjeff (Jan 25, 2005)

at the base of the top (metal piece) there is a split ring. you can only see a little of it sticking down from the bottom of the top. hold it firmly its about 1/8" with a pair of pliers and unscrew the rest of the top . reverse to put back on. i would soak it in wd-40 before trying. a lot of them get stuck! good luck


----------



## khkirk (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks diggerjeff.  That worked perfectly and real easy!


----------

